# pendant / pour / ∅ + durée



## STL

Bonjour,
Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte?
Restez au lit *pour* deux jours.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

On dirait plutôt "restez au lit deux jours", mais un médecin pourrait dire de manière familière "je vous mets au lit pour deux jours".


----------



## Silya

Bonsoir!

Je pense qu'on dit
"J'ai été à Paris pendant trois semaines"
mais si on parle de l'avenir, est-ce qu'on dit
"Je vais à Paris pour trois semaines"?

J'ai peur de confondre ca avec anglais. (l'anglais?)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

C'est bien cela que l'on dit !

avec l'anglais effectivement


----------



## itka

En français, tu peux presque toujours supprimer complètement la préposition :
_"Je suis allé(e) trois semaines à Paris".
"Je vais trois semaines à Paris en décembre"._
C'est aussi clair et beaucoup plus naturel.


----------



## tilt

Tes phrases sont justes, Silya, mais attention, c'est le sens de la phrase et non l'opposition passé/futur, qui impose _pour _ou _pendant_.

_Pour_ indique une intention, une prévision, qui se prête bien au futur, c'est vrai. _Pendant _fait référence à une durée effective, certaine, ce qui est souvent le cas avec le passé, c'est vrai aussi.
On peut cependant utiliser _pour _dans un passé, notamment quand la prévision n'a pas été réalisée (_J'étais à Paris *pour *trois semaines, mais j'ai dû rentrer plus tôt_). De la même façon, _pendant _se rencontre au futur, en donnant alors à la durée annoncée la valeur d'une prédiction. Par exemple : _L'avion volera pendant 3 heures avant de se poser._

Et je vais un peu contredire Itka en disant que pour moi, c'est uniquement _pendant_, qu'on peut supprimer. Si je devais ajouter une préposition à _Je vais trois semaines à Paris en décembre_, je n'y mettrais pas _pour_, sous peine de changer le sens de la phrase.


----------



## UrsaeMinoris

Bonsoir,

Souvent, "pendant" me paraît quasiment inutile. Est-ce aussi votre avis ?

Deux exemples :

1-"Pendant quelque temps encore, elle se rendit au village pour..."

Pourquoi ne pas écrire tout simplement :

"Quelque temps encore, elle se rendit au village pour..."

2-"Pendant tout l'hiver, elle joua la sonate..."

Pourquoi ne pas y aller encore plus directement :

"Tout l'hiver, elle joua la sonate..."

Qu'en pensez-vous 

U.M.


----------



## tilt

Je dirais qu'on ne peut pas supprimer la préposition _pendant _lorsqu'elle est suivie d'une division quantifiée (même vaguement) du temps.

Ainsi, on peut s'en passer dans :
_.   __- Pendant *la *semaine, elle... -> La __semaine__, elle... 
_ _.   - Pendant quelque temps encore, elle...-> Quelque temps encore, elle... 
_ _.   __- Pendant tout l'hiver, elle... -> Tout l'hiver, elle... 
_Mais pas dans :
_.   __- Pendant *une *__semaine__, elle... -> Une __semaine__, elle... 
_ _.   __- Pendant quelques heures encore, elle... -> Quelques heures __encore__, elle...  
_ _.   __- Pendant huit jours, elle... -> Huit jours, elle...  

_Si le quantificateur est vague (_quelques, plusieurs_), il me semble qu'on perd cependant la notion de continuité que _pendant _introduit.
J'ajouterais que ces considérations ne concernent bien entendu pas la forme _pendant que_, où la préposition est indispensable.

Je ne suis pas certain que tout ça puisse être considéré comme une règle établie ; c'est en réfléchissant à ta question que j'en suis arrivé à cette conclusion.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
dans la phrase suivante, est-ce que les trois conviennent ?
_J'y resterai *pendant/pour/sans préposition* deux mois._

Merci !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour me semblerait bizarre dans cette phrase.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Mais tout le monde dit que pour s'utilise pour introduire une durée prévue pour le futur ...


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Tout dépend avec quel verbe vous l'utilisez, par exemple :

_Je resterai deux mois à Tokyo._

_Je resterai pour deux mois à Tokyo._

_Je vais pour deux mois à Tokyo._

_Je vais deux mois à Tokyo. _


----------



## Anna-chonger

Est-ce que l'on dit :
_Je vais deux mois à Tokyo.
Je pars deux mois à Tokyo._
c'est-à-dire sans préposition.
Merci encore !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui cela peut se dire, mais à l'écrit je pense que la préposition pour est plus correcte.

Bizarrement, je dirais

Je vais à Tokyo pour deux mois
et
Je pars pour deux mois à Tokyo

Peut-être à cause des sonorités.


----------



## Etoile39

Salut! 

 Je crois que je n'arrive pas à capter tous les usages de ces deux termes dans tous les temps verbaux. Par exemple... s'agit-il d'une distinction entre une duration actuelle et une duration intentionnelle? Une action achevée ou inachevée ? Ou plutôt d’une distinction temporelle par rapport au présent ?  Ou est-ce que ça dépend, selon le cas ?
Merci en avance de votre aide !

Pour le passé, j’ai vu de tels exemples :
1.      Elle est partie à Paris pour 2 jours mais elle est restée pendant 7 jours. 
Donc, ici ‘pour’ est utilisé pour exprimer l’intention au lieu de la réalité, n’est-ce pas ?  Y a-t-il d’autres distinctions ou différences possibles ?
2.      Il a suspendu le projet pour un an. Ou… Il a suspendu le projet pendant un an.
Est-ce qu’on utilise les deux ?  Est-ce qu’il y a une différence dans le sens des deux phrases ?
Il a suspendu le projet pour un an…       
-mais nous avons recommencé le projet après 6 mois [intention] –implicite ?
-mais nous n’avons jamais recommencé [action inachevée]
-mais on n’a pas encore achevé l’année de suspension au moment de l’énonce [temporelle].

 Il a suspendu le projet pendant un an [réalité-ou action achevée-pas de rapport au présent ?].

Pour le présent…
1.      Elle voyage pendant 2 jours. (général [toujours]/actuel)
2.      Elle voyage pour 2 jours. (intention-pas encore achevé)-le mot ‘pour’ projette le voyage au futur ? Pas une généralité mais un événement unique ?

Et finalement, y a-t-il une différence au futur simple ou futur proche ?
1.      Il voyagera pendant/pour deux ans.
2.      Elle sera au cinéma pendant/pour deux heures.
3.      Elle va rester chez sa mère pendant/pour le week-end.

J’ai lu quelque part qu’on utilise ‘pour’ seulement pour le futur et seulement avec les verbes de mouvement… mais je vois d’autres exemples qui ne suivent pas ces règles.  
Merci !


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

La préposition "pour", quand elle est employée dans son aspect temporel, désigne une durée commençant à partir de maintenant. Elle marquera donc toujours l'anticipation, le futur, et conviendra ainsi parfaitement pour exprimer l'intention. En revanche elle ne conviendra pas pour exprimer un procès révolu.
_Elle est partie à Paris pour 2 jours_ : (à partir d'aujourd'hui/de maintenant) elle va passer les deux prochains jours à Paris.
_Il a suspendu le projet pour un an_ : (à partir d'aujourd'hui/de maintenant) le projet est suspendu pendant un an. (Mais on ne sait pas ce que l'avenir nous réserve.)

"pendant" désigne un laps de temps, une durée qui peut démarrer maintenant mais peut également être rétroactive.
_Il a suspendu le projet pendant un an_ peut être employé à la fois pour exprimer l'intention (donc similaire à _Il a suspendu le projet pour un an_) mais aussi pour le résultat du procès : le projet a effectivement été suspendu durant un an.

1. _Elle voyage pendant 2 jours. _
2. _Elle voyage pour 2 jours._
Ces deux formes sont peu naturelles et ne seraient employées qu'exceptionnellement.

1. _Il voyagera pendant/pour deux ans._
Seul _pendant_ est correct.
2. _Elle sera au cinéma pendant/pour deux heures._
Les deux sont possibles selon le contexte.
3. _Elle va rester chez sa mère pendant/pour le week-end._
Les deux formes me semblent équivalentes.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je trouve ce fil très utile parce que j'hésite souvent entre _pendant _et _pour. _[…] Quelle préposition convient le mieux ici. _Je vais arrêter le sucre pendant/pour deux mois. _Si j'emploie _pendant_ je mets l'accent sur la durée. Si j'utilise _pour_, je parle de mon intention. Selon vous?


----------



## Roméo31

_Le grand Robert_, s.v.* POUR* :


> *Pendant (telle durée), dans le futur. Pour six mois, pour deux ans : pendant six mois, deux ans à partir de maintenant*.* Pour un moment, un temps. Pour l'éternité*). C'est assez pour aujourd'hui. Pour le moment*.  Elle se trouvait donc libre pour la semaine entière. Maupassant, les Sœurs Rondoli, « Le mal d'André ».



_Je vais arrêter le sucre *pendant *deux mois.
Je vais arrêter le sucre* pour* deux mois._

Pour ma part, je dirais de préférence _pendant._ Mais ces deux phrases sont très correctes grammaticalement et équivalentes sémantiquement.


----------



## tilt

Bonjour Charlie Parker. 

Je ne dirais pas du tout _Je vais arrêter le sucre pour deux mois._ Cette phrase sonne comme un pur anglicisme à mes oreilles.

J'ai pourtant dit moi-même, dans le message #6, qu'on pouvait utiliser _pour _avec un futur quand on indiquait une intention, une prévision dont on n'est pas certain qu'elle se réalisera. Cependant, dans le cas présent, j'ai le sentiment que ça ne marche pas. C'est peut-être bien à cause du verbe choisi, comme l'a évoqué Cilquiestsuens dans le message #12.

J'ai bien une idée qui pourrait expliquer ça, mais j'ai besoin d'y réfléchir pour être sûr de ne pas raconter d'ânerie. Je reviendrai demain préciser ma réponse.



Roméo31 said:


> _Le grand Robert_, s.v.* POUR* :
> 
> 
> 
> [...] C'est assez pour aujourd'hui. Pour le moment*.
Click to expand...

Voilà des exemples qui me surprennent car _aujourd'hui_ et _le moment _ne sont pas des durées, mais des instants.
D'ailleurs, on ne peut pas dire _C'est assez pendant aujourd'hui _ou _pendant le moment_.
Que viennent-ils faire là, alors ?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Tilt a écrit :


> _Le grand Robert_, s.v.* POUR* :
> [...] C'est assez pour aujourd'hui. Pour le moment*.
> Voilà des exemples qui me surprennent car _aujourd'hui_ et _le moment _ne sont pas des durées, mais des instants.
> D'ailleurs, on ne peut pas dire _C'est assez pendant aujourd'hui _ou _pendant le moment_.
> Que viennent-ils faire là, alors ?



Je me suis posé, bien sûr, la même question que vous.

Cela étant, ces deux contre-exemples ne peuvent, bien évidemment, pas faire échec à l'indication du _Grand Robert_ selon laquelle la préposition "pour" peut s'employer dans le sens de "pendant", puisqu'il n'en demeure pas moins que les ex. de cela sont en nombre infini.

_Le grand Robert_, s.v.* POUR* :
*Pendant (telle durée), dans le futur. Pour six mois, pour deux ans : pendant six mois, deux ans à partir de maintenant*.* Pour un moment, un temps. Pour l'éternité.*

+ une infinité d'exemples dans lesquels "pour" peut être suivi d'une indication de durée.

Si besoin était, l'Académie française et  le "Grevisse" confirmeraient que "pour" peut signifier "pendant" :



> _ pour_ indiquant le temps n’a rien de remarquable : Les Verdurin […] *partent en croisière pour un an* sur un yacht (Gracq, Proust considéré comme terminus, p. 21).





> Le droit connaît aussi interdire qqn de qq. ch. : *On l’a interdit de sa charge pour deux ans ( Ac. 2000).* — Les étudiants en théologie qui ont interdit les femmes d’éducation [en Afghanistan] (D. Vernet, dans le Monde, 13 oct. 1998, p. viii). — Au passif : *Il a été pour cinq ans interdit de séjour à Paris (Ac. 2000).* D’autres formules sont plus récentes et sujettes à caution :


----------



## Nicomon

_Suffit les calories.  Je me mets au régime sans sucre pour deux mois.  _
Là, il me semble que _pour _convient.

Je dirais _pendant _dans une phrase comme :
_Je vais me priver de sucre / couper le sucre  (de mon alimentation) pendant deux mois. _

Je ne raffole pas du verbe _arrêter.  _Ou si je le disais, ce serait au présent et suivi de _pour_:
_J'arrête (tout de suite) le sucre pour deux mois. 
_
Je reprends cet exemple que Roméo a cité plus haut : 





> [...] _partent en croisière pour un an _


 On ne pourrait pas dire _partent en croisière pendant un an sur un yacht.    _
Pas plus qu'on ne peut dire :_  Je pars à Paris pendant trois semaines.   
Pendant _ne marche pas avec le verbe _partir, _dans ce contexte de durée_.    
_
Extrait de la BD cité sur  *ce fil connexe* du forum français-anglais : 





> Lorsque _partir_ introduit un complément qui marque la durée, il se construit avec la préposition _pour_. Dans cet emploi, on évitera d'utiliser la préposition _pendant_, qui marque une durée, puisque le verbe partir n'indique que la mise en mouvement de l'action.


----------



## KennyHun

Bonjour,

Je me demande s'il est possible d'omettre la préposition dans une phrase comme : Je vais vivre dans mes valises *pendant *les quelques semaines à venir. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## tilt

C'est possible, mais en mettant une virgule après _valises_.
_-> Je vais vivre dans mes valises*, *les quelques semaines à venir._


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que cette virgule soit nécessaire ; je préférerais d'ailleurs l'omettre.

_Je vais vivre dans mes valises les quelques semaines à venir._


----------



## Pistache et Vanille

Bonsoir à tous.
Peut-on exprimer la durée sans préposition ?
Peut-on dire : "Si je prends les transports en commun, je suis en route *deux heures *(par jour)" ou doit-on dire "*pendant* deux heures" ?
Merci de vos conseils.
Pistache et Vanille.


----------



## Seeda

Oui, on peut souvent omettre la préposition pour exprimer une durée.
J'ai vécu un an à Singapour.
Il travaille huit heures par jour.
Elle dormira deux nuits chez une amie.

Dans ton exemple, toutefois, on dira plus spontanément : "j'aurai deux heures de route".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,

imaginons un exemple : Le 1er mai, l'usine met une annonce pour indiquer qu'elle sera fermée POUR 4 semaines (à partir du jour même) (POUR peut être bien utilisé ici ?) Une semaine plus tard, soit le 8 mai, je dis à quelqu'un : "L'usine est fermée POUR ____ semaines." 
Premièrement, je ne suis pas sûre si l'utilisation du présent  (est) marche bien avec POUR ; deuxièmement, là il faut toujours dire "4 semaines", ou bien il faut dire "3 semaines" ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Anna.

Faisons comme si le 1er mai n'était pas férié et que l'usine fermait pour quatre semaines le soir même :

Le matin du 1er mai, on peut dire :
_L'usine ferme / fermera / va fermer / va être fermée ce soir pour quatre semaines_ ; (possible, mais ambigu à cause du double sens *) _l'usine sera fermée ce soir pour quatre semaines_.

Le soir du 1er mai, on peut dire :
_L'usine ferme pour quatre semaines_ ; _l'usine est / sera maintenant fermée pour quatre semaines_.

Le 8 mai, on peut dire :
- _L'usine a fermé pour un mois il y a une semaine_ ; _l'usine est fermée pour un mois depuis une semaine_.
- _L'usine est / sera encore fermée pour trois semaines._

_* _Pour développer, il faudrait sans doute un sujet à part : soit_ l'usine sera fermée _(par quelqu'un), soit_ l'usine sera désormais fermée._


----------



## Seeda

> POUR peut être bien utilisé ici?


Oui, en effet.
_Pour_ permet d'exprimer une durée avec l'idée de prévision. TLFi :



> Repasse ce soir, je te raconterai... ou bien, veux-tu m'accompagner? J'en ai pour dix minutes avec lui.
> − Avez-vous des enfants? Pouvez-vous les nourrir? − Je peux. − Bien. Votre mari ira en prison pour six mois.



L'usine est fermée pour quatre semaines. → à partir d'aujourd'hui
L'usine sera fermée pour quatre semaines à partir / compter de... → date ultérieure

Au bout d'une semaine :
L'usine est fermée pour trois semaines. 
L'usine n'est plus fermée que pour trois semaines.


----------



## Roméo31

Il a déjà été montré que _pour_ peut signifier _pendant_ (telle durée), dans le futur, y compris avec le verbe _partir_ et le présent de l'indicatif.


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord ! Maintenant c'est très clair pour POUR ! Merci bien !

Mais alors je pense à une autre formulation : _L'usine ferme/est fermée _(au présent!)_ PENDANT 4 semaines_. J'ai du mal à imaginer dans quelle circonstance on prononcerait cette phrase... Reprenons mon exemple ci-dessus, on la dirait le 1er mai, ou le 8 mai ? Ou bien, cette formulation n'existerait pas... ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Au point de départ de l'action ou de l'état de fermeture, ou pendant cette fermeture, je ne trouve pas de formulation avec laquelle _pendant_ pourrait s'utiliser avec le présent. On peut dire par contre : _chaque été l'usine ferme / est fermée pendant quatre semaines_, mais c'est bien différent.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Logospreference-1 said:


> Au point de départ de l'action ou de l'état de fermeture, ou pendant cette fermeture, je ne trouve pas de formulation avec laquelle _pendant_ pourrait s'utiliser avec le présent.


Euh... oui, moi non plus, sauf pour exprimer un fait répétitif... Merci de m'avoir confirmée.

Par contre, on peut dire AVANT le 1er mai  :_ L'usine va être fermée / fermera *pendant *4 semaines _?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Anna-chonger said:


> Par contre, on peut dire AVANT le 1er mai  :_ L'usine va être fermée / fermera *pendant *4 semaines _?


Oui, avec le futur immédiat _aller + infinitif_ et le futur proprement dit, ça marche.


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Je viens de réviser dans un livre de grammaire de la maison d'édition PUG la phrase suivante que je ne comprends pas du tout: C'est un exercice pour choisir entre "pour" ou "pendant" pour indiquer l'expression du temps:
_"Chaque année elle partait _*pendant *_trois semaines au Club Méditerranée". _Le corrigé des exercices donne la réponse "pendant". Ce ne serait pas "pour"? "Pour" ici n'est pas possible? En plus, le verbe utilisé c'est "partir" et la durée serait une durée prévue... Je n'y comprends plus rien...
De même dans les phrases: "Nous sommes en vacances pour trois semaines", "Ils sont à Marseille pour une quinzaine de jours" "pendant" ne serait pas possible?
Un grand merci pour votre aide


----------



## roquette

Bonjour,
Est-ce que dans cette phrase il faudrait mettre "pendant" ou ce n'est pas nécessaire? "Je vais vous dire les choses que nous avons faites ces vacances". Faudrait-il dire: "Je vais vous dire les choses que nous avons faites pendant ces vacances" ou je pourrais le laisser comme ça et dire "Je vais vous dire les choses que nous avons faites ces vacances"?
Merci d'avance


----------



## JClaudeK

En français, il faut dire "pendant ces vacances".


----------



## Maître Capello

La préposition _pendant_ est pourtant facultative dans ce cas. L'omettre est d'ailleurs assez courant.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> La préposition _pendant_ est pourtant facultative dans ce cas.


Première nouvelle. 
Jamais, je ne dirais / je n'ai entendu  "Qu'avez-vous fait ces vacances ?"  (pour: _ce week-end/ cet hiver/ cette semaine / ce samedi / ... _- aucun problème)
A la rigueur: "Qu'avez-vous fait ces vacances-*ci *?"


----------



## manuhard

Bonjour,

Sur la phrase suivante :
'Il est parti en mission pendant une période de deux ans. Pour s'y préparer, il a pris des cours de langue pour 3 mois.'

Ne devrait-on pas intervertir 'pendant' et 'pour' ici ? Car 'pour' est pour une durée prévue.

Merci d'avance !

manuhard


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

La première partie de la phrase rend les deux possibles.
Selon moi : "pendant" = _c'est terminé_ ; "pour" = _c'est en cours (et récent) ou imminent_

Par contre, "des cours de langue _pour_ trois mois" est incorrect.


----------



## Kwistax

Tout pareil que snarkhunter.
Dans ce cas, _pendant_ induit une perspective sur ce qui appartient au passé.
_pour trois mois _est une erreur, mais s'entend (comme beaucoup d'erreurs) dans la bouche de pas mal de gens.


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Est-ce correct de dire: Je *suis allée en vacances quinze jours?*
Ou faudrait-il dire: je suis allée en vacances *pour* quinze jours? Ou bien encore: Je suis allée en vacances *pendant *quinze jours?


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme déjà dit plusieurs fois plus haut, _pour_ ne convient pas pour une durée du passé. Vous pouvez soit dire _pendant_ soit ne mettre aucune préposition.

_Je suis partie en vacances *(pendant)* quinze jours._ 
_Je suis partie en vacances pour quinze jours._ 
_Je vais partir en vacances *pour* quinze jours._ 

P.S.: Dans ce contexte, il faut dire _partir en vacances_ plutôt que _aller_…


----------



## Nicomon

Je redécouvre ce fil, que litmettier a réanimé. 





snarkhunter said:


> La première partie de la phrase rend les deux possibles.
> Selon moi : "pendant" = _c'est terminé_ ; "pour" = _c'est en cours (et récent) ou imminent_


  D'accord pour ce qui est de « pendant » = _c'est terminé._
Mais dans ce cas, je changerais le verbe, en raison de la règle citée plus haut (post 19).  On ne peut pas « partir » pendant deux ans.

En réponse à limettier, je dirais :  _Je pars en vacances (pour) quinze jours._  Avec ou sans l'ajout de _pour.
J'ai été en vacances pendant quinze jours _ou _Je suis allée en vacances à xyz (endroit) pour quinze jours. _
Je trouve curieux de dire : _ aller en vacances quinze jours.
_
Ajout :  Je viens de voir ton post, MC.  Dirais-tu vraiment :  _Je suis parti(e) pendant quinze jours?_  Aurais-je mal compris la règle?


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Dirais-tu vraiment : _Je suis parti(e) pendant quinze jours?_


Mais oui. 

Et je ne dirais certainement pas _Je suis parti pour quinze jours_ en faisant référence à un voyage achevé, notamment après être revenu de vacances. (La question de limettier porte sur le passé et non le futur.)


----------



## Nicomon

J'avais compris que la question du limettier portant sur le passé.
C'est pourquoi j'ai écrit : _J'ai été en vacances _/ _Je suis allée en vacances à xyz (endroit_) à la deuxième ligne.
Mais je faisais référence à la règle de la BDL pour le verbe_ partir. _

Moi, je ne pars qu'une fois, pour éventuellement revenir.
_Ne me cherchez pas, je ne suis pas là. Je suis (partie) en vacances pour 15 jours _(présent, en cours). _ Je reviendrai le + date  _(futur).
_Je suis partie en vacances le 3 novembre, pour 15 jours. _(passé)_ Je suis revenue hier soir. _(passé)
Je peux être restée à l'endroit de destination pendant quinze jours, mais je ne suis pas partie pendant 15 jours._ 
_
Une fois revenue, je pourrais dire sur un ton familier (calque de _I was gone?_) :
_J'ai été partie pendant 15 jours, _dans le sens  « _je n'ai pas été là / j'ai été absente_ _(pendant) tout ce temps là_ »_. _
Mais je continue de trouver curieux de dire : _ Je suis partie en vacances pendant 15 jours.   _

Après la BDL... Larousse : 





> Partir pendant est incorrect.
> *RECOMMANDATION*
> Tourner la phrase autrement : _il s'est absenté trois semaines, pendant trois semaines_ ; _il est resté trois semaines absent_ (plutôt que *il est parti pendant trois semaines).
> *REMARQUE*
> La construction avec une préposition _(pendant)_ marquant la durée ne convient pas au verbe _partir_, qui indique la mise en mouvement : on ne se met pas en mouvement pendant trois semaines.


  Disons donc : _ J'ai pris quinze jours de vacances.  _Y'en a plus, de problème. 
_
_


----------



## Zareza

Bonjour,

Est-ce correct de dire: Je resterai ici* pendant *semaines. ?

Ou faudrait-il dire: Je resterai ici* pour *semaines. ? 

Pour moi la deuxième serait la phrase appropriée_. _Pour ma part, c'est un peu confus parce qu'il n'y a pas l'article indéfini avant le mot _semaines_. J'aimerais écrire:

Je resterai ici* pendant* (des) semaines. 

Je resterai ici* pour* (des) semaines.

Mais la phrase est sans l'article indéfini avant le mot _semaines_.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Zareza said:


> Mais la phrase est sans l'article indéfini avant le mot _semaines_.


C'est une erreur ; un déterminant est obligatoire :

_pendant semaines, pour semaines_ 
_pendant *des* semaines, pendant *deux* semaines, pour *trois* semaines_, etc. 



Zareza said:


> Est-ce correct de dire: Je resterai ici* pendant *semaines. ?
> Ou faudrait-il dire: Je resterai ici* pour *semaines. ?


Pour ce qui est du choix de la préposition, il convient d'employer _pendant_ avec le verbe _rester_.

_Je vais rester ici *pendant* des semaines_ 
_Je vais rester ici *pour* des semaines_


----------



## 王耀华

Bonjour,

Il me semble que dans certains cas les durées peuvent s'employer comme adverbes, par exemple :
"J'ai attendu mon ami une heure et je suis parti." ou "J'ai dormi dix heures mais j'ai toujours mal à la tête."

mais pas dans d'autres cas comme :
"J'ai lu le livre deux heures." ou "J'ai regardé la télé huit heures donc j'ai mal aux yeux."

Pourquoi y a-t-il cette différence ? Est-ce que c'est lié au verbe ?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, la préposition _pendant_ est facultative dans tous ces exemples :

_J'ai attendu mon ami *(pendant)* une heure_. 
_J'ai dormi *(pendant)* dix heures_. 
_J'ai lu le livre *(pendant)* deux heures_. 
etc.


----------



## Mcgc

Bonjour,

Comment on dit:

J'ai pris un abonnement à la piscine pour / pendant un an

On doit attendre un visa pour/ pendant six mois

Moi je dirai:
Pour un an 
Pendant six mois
Mais j'en suis pas sure... surtout dans la deuxième phrase je ne vois pas s'il s'agit d'une durée prevue o du temps necessaire pour developper l'action

J'en suis pas sure...

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Dans la première phrase, la durée est relative à un nom ("abonnement"), non au verbe ("prendre") et il faut donc utiliser la préposition *"pour"*.

Dans la seconde, elle est relative à un verbe ("attendre") et il faut donc utiliser *"pendant"*.

N.B.   Ne pas se laisser piéger par la structure utilisée en anglais, qui est différente.


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Bonjour, je rencontre la phrase suivante dans un article de presse:

_Selon l'enquête,  les Français âgés de plus de 4 ans regardent la télévision en moyenne 3 heures et  38 minutes par jour_.

Puisque souvent on emploie une préposition (pendant, pour, en, etc...) devant une période de temps (3 heures 38 heures), j'ai donc une question : dans l'exemple ci-dessus, l'absence de préposition résulte-t-elle de l'expression "XX heures par jours", ou de l'emploi de la préposition elle-même?

Autrement dit, si je veux dire que j'ai passé 3 heures et 38 minutes devant la télé aujourd'hui, puis-j'écrire : _J'ai regardé la télévision 3 heures et 38 minutes aujourd'hui._  ( au lieu d'écrire : _pendant_ 3 heures et 38 minutes) ?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## OLN

Bonjour.

_Je regarde habituellement la télé 2 heures par jour. _(cette précision est importante)
_J'ai regardé la télé pendant 3 heures aujourd'hui._


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux solutions sont possibles dans ces différents exemples, mais il est plus courant d'omettre la préposition avec _X heures par jour_ :

_Je regarde habituellement la télévision *pendant* 2 heures par jour.
J'ai regardé la télévision *(pendant)* 3 heures aujourd'hui._


----------



## DaniL

Je relance ce sujet pour demander une précision sur l'utilisation de _pendant_.

Est-il correct de dire : « Je vais aller au Mexique pendant trois moi. » ?

Cette utilisation de _pendant_ me choque un petit peu, mais étant francophone non natif, je ne peux pas vraiment me fier sur mon ressenti et ce d'autant plus que c'est d'une francophone native que j'ai entendu cette phrase.

La proposition _pour_ serait-elle possible dans ce cas-là ?

Je viens juste d'avoir une petite réflexion concernant le sujet. La phrase : « Je vais faire quelque chose pendant X temps. » ne me choque pas. Et si _pendant_ prend le même sens dans mon premier exemple qu'il n'en prend dans mon dernier, j'ai l'impression comme si la première phrase suggérait que le voyage au Mexique lui-même va durer 3 mois, ce qui n'est pas ce que la locutrice voulait dire.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Est-il correct de dire : « Je vais aller au Mexique pendant trois mois. » ?


Oui, c'est tout-à-fait correct, mais peut-être un peu inhabituel : on dira plutôt « Je vais aller au Mexique *pour* trois mois ». Par contre, et bizarrement, on dira « Je vais vivre au Mexique *pendant* trois mois. »
La première expression exprime d'abord le mouvement, alors que la seconde se focalise sur la stabilité.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Oui, c'est tout-à-fait correct, mais peut-être un peu inhabituel


Pour moi, ce n'est pas correct, même si cela s'entend, même de locuteurs natifs.



> on dira plutôt « Je vais aller au Mexique *pour* trois mois ».






> Par contre, et bizarrement, on dira « Je vais vivre au Mexique *pendant* trois mois. »


Pourquoi « bizarrement » ? C'est au contraire très logique étant donné que dans ce dernier exemple le verbe est _vivre_ (là-bas, sur place) et que cette action va durer trois mois, tandis que dans le premier exemple, le verbe est _aller_ et ce déplacement ne se fera pas en trois mois comme l'a bien relevé DaniL. C'est pour cette raison que _pendant_ est inopportun dans l'exemple initial. Dans le second exemple de DaniL, le verbe est _faire_ et la durée porte bien sur cette action. Il est donc légitime d'employer _pendant_ dans ce cas-là.


----------



## DaniL

Merci pour vos retours précieux : ça me permet de me faire une idée de ce qui est correct et de ce qui peut éventuellement se dire par rapport à l'usage de _pendant_ (ça me fait penser à l'usage du subjonctif après « après que » : normalement c'est faux, mais on l'entend souvent).


----------



## Terio

Je trouve qu'il y a une incohérence entre l'aspect ponctuel de _aller_ et l'aspect duratif implicite de _pendant_, alors que ce n'est pas le cas avec _vivre_. Pour moi, _je vais aller au Mexique pendant trois mois_ voudrait dire : j'irai à plusieurs reprises, tout au long de ces mois : « Pour mener à terme mon projet, je vais aller au Mexique pendant trois mois, puis au Brésil pendant les six mois suivants. »


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> « Je vais aller au Mexique pendant trois mois. »


J'ai dit que c'est correct, mais inhabituel. Cela signifie que :

1) C'est grammaticalement correct => verbe d'action + CC de lieu + CC de temps, tous deux introduits par des prépositions.
2) Cela dit, l'expression n'est pas très usitée (c'est le sens de « inhabituel ») et sémantiquement sujette à interprétation (cf. message # 59 de Terio).

Certains diront « ce n'est pas idiomatique » : j'en conviens, mais cela ne le rend pas incorrect en français.


----------

